# Democrates and Healthcare



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

With a severe socialist ideology, this is how you will be taken care of. Drs how are forced labor (slaves).

https://www.newsmax.com/t/newsmax/article/897710/16

May not be from Cuba but the idea that you will get quality care from slave labor defies logic. Other than those special people, health care will take a hundr d year step back under these bozos.


----------

